# L120 Fuel supply issue maybe solenoid



## stm (Jul 20, 2014)

Greetings got this beast recently w/180 hours [free] neat enough, it ran 10 minutes then ran out of fuel. That's all i needed for the moment to see it actually move up a steep hill with no wheels falling off e.g..
Subsequently it wouldn't start. Starter fluid then dripped fuel worked immediately. A week later after hearing about the bowl mounted electric solenoid realized it was not clicking. After some coercion with clicking of my own [small hammer] it began to click again semi-regularly.
Should i keep hammering or...just kidding- i assume this part needs replacing. epay 12 bucks, oem over 100 bucks. 
Anything else on the logic trail i should look for, do tell. 
TY


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The solenoid on both engines offered in this model is right on the bottom of the float bowl, setting sideways. You may want to remove the float bowl and clean any sediment you find. It is likely the sticking problem will go away once the bowl and fuel port at the bottom of the pickup tube are clean.

When these run out of fuel they tend to pull any sediment in the bowl right into the port the solenoid opens and closes. That results in the solenoid sticking like glue right in the fuel port.


----------



## stm (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes sounds likely. The sol on mine is vertical below the bowl and the wire 90' out.
So is there so low a circuit in solenoid that the plunger has only grams of working pressure?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure I comprehend your question, so will attempt my understanding. The solenoid on the L120 only retracts a fraction of an inch with 12 VDC voltage applied. It does not have much force, so if foreign matter gums up the fuel inlet at the bottom of the siphon tube and sticks the works the solenoid does not have enough power to retract.

The OEM carburetor on both engines used in the JD L120 utilize a screw in style of solenoid housing. I would unscrew the solenoid, clean the plunger end of foreign material, and energize it outside of the carburetor and observe if it is retracting. If it is, it is good. If it is not retracting every time it is energized it will be bad.


----------



## stm (Jul 20, 2014)

Will do after 1.6" rain stops. Thanking you.
Cute puppy.


----------

